# جميع أجزاء الكتاب.. Supplementary Problems For



## المهندسة 1 (30 أغسطس 2006)

هذه جميع أجزاء الكتاب: 
*SUPPLEMENTARY PROBLEMS FOR
BASIC PRINCIPLES AND CALCULATIONS IN
CHEMICAL ENGINEERING 6TH EDITION​سبحان الله و بحمده..سبحان الله العظيم​*


----------



## المهندسة 1 (30 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع أجزاء الكتاب*

سبحان الله و بحمده..سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## softchem (30 أغسطس 2006)

Thanks Alot Eng No:1


----------



## المهندسة 1 (30 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع أجزاء الكتاب*

سبحان الله و بحمده..سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## المهندسة 1 (30 أغسطس 2006)

*تابع أجزاء الكتاب-الأخير*

سبحان الله و بحمده..سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## المهندسة 1 (30 أغسطس 2006)

*عفوا: هنا الجزء الخامس و الأخير*

أرجو أن يكون هذا الرابط يعمل


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (31 أغسطس 2006)

الله يبارك فيك.. مشكورة جهودك


----------



## المطوري (31 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا تنفع هذة المواد الدارسين والعاملين على السواء اذا انها تشكل قاعدة عامة يمكن استذكار كثير من مفرداتها عن طريف التمارين والأمثلة


----------



## engzsnj (1 سبتمبر 2006)

essalamo 3alykom

shokran jazeelan 3ala hatha aljohd elkabeer

but also could u give us the Book?


----------



## engzsnj (1 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزى الله خيرا كل من يساهم في هذا المنتدى

شكرا لك ايتها المهندسة

نرجو منك تزويد المنتدى بالكتاب مقدرين جهودك في تزويدنا حلول المسائل

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة 1 (1 سبتمبر 2006)

إن المشكلة هي أنني لا أملك soft copy من الكتاب. و لا أظن أنها متوفرة أصلا.. 
على العموم فإنني حصلت على الكتاب من مكتبة الجامعة عندنا و أظنكم يمكن أن تجدوه أيضا في أي مكتبة جامعية (على الأغلب)... 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع..


----------



## م. عبدالله يسلم (28 نوفمبر 2006)

اشكرك على هذه المبادره


----------



## chemical82 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يامهندسة 1 على هذا العمل


----------



## aldahdooh (18 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you for good effort


----------



## khaledc (19 يونيو 2011)

mercie bien


----------



## الكون الكبير (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## القمر777 (31 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## alqadasi (28 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كميائى محمد سلامه (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاكى الله خيرا تحياتى لكى


----------

